# PM 8060 Chipset support



## Anup V S (Apr 23, 2015)

For a new server planned for procure installed with Smart HBA 241.
Whether this model is supported? In the support list upto Smart HBA 230i is listed.

From HP got info that the above HBA is using PM 8060 chipset from PMC-Sierra and not Adaptec/LSI.

Appreciate an early reply.

Regards
Anup


----------

